# Bullies



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a blue JG mix that decided she wanted to sleep in the outside pen rather than in the coop as usual. One of my little Creve's would roost and get chased out, and end up on a chair outside the pen and I put her away every night. Tonight I was going to remove her from the pen but she went into the coop herself and the Creve was on the pen roost. I hope it stays that way. That bully and her sister bully are 2 that moved to my yard from next door. They were not invited. So I feel like "how dare you!"


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The 2 bullies found a nice home and don't want to share now.Earlier this year,I had 1 move in from next door.She was a bully at 1st,but I think she was figuring out her spot in the pecking order and she came from a very,very small pen w/ too many chickens where she probably had to be aggressive to get enough to eat.She found her spot in the pecking order and she is happy.If the other chickens go to the side of the yard where she came from,she turns around and goes somewhere else away from her other home.She ain't dumb!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How many chickens could live in a pen that's 8 x 16 feet?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

6..............


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

I thought general rule of thumb was 10sq foot of run per bird so that would have me say 12 chickens. Am I wrong here?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Most people use 10 but I use a minimum of 20.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Ah I see  thanks for the clarification Nm. Did you find when you went with 10sqft there were squabbles?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Mine have never had that little of area.They have 1800 sq, ft run for 32 birds in coop 1.
Coop 2 has 12 birds with approx. 600 sq. ft run
.
Then there is 7 total free range roosters.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

1800 sq ft in coop.? Wow.

I am concerned with the Creves access to food. But I put a feeder I made where they hang out. And bully has not been using the pen roost at this 2 days. I am just trying to figure out plan #2 if needed.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

1800 SQ. ft. run .


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's still a big run. My 8 x 16 pen is for a hen with a bad leg, a Polish who doesn't see well, and a hen who didn't fit in anywhere else.


----------

